# Have you dug a Codd bottle in the US?



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Deepbluedigger's post on his stoneware, go me thinking about American city names and their "twins" in England (same place names).  Then, I started thinking about Codd bottles.  This is something we never dig around this area.  I wondered if any of you New England diggers or anyone else has dug one here?  If so, I'd like to hear more about it.  There had to have been some brought over.  I love the English stoneware and bottles.  Oddly enough, Codds are not my favorite, but it's a subject of interest to me.  Thanks.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 31, 2011)

I've dug a few, one English one and a few American... They were made and used here to, although not as much.  I think rhode island has two, Connecticut has 6 or something, I don't remember exactly...


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

I didn't know they were made here, as well.  Thanks, Matt.  Do the American ones looke pretty much the same as the English?


----------



## Bixby Bill (Mar 31, 2011)

Many years ago I dug 3/4 of one with a Massachusettes name on it. There are American ones, and they look pretty much the same as the English ones, but the ones from this country are all pretty hard to find.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 Good question for a snowy night. Look here & thank Tod.

Check here too.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry, I meant to point HERE.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, Surface.  I will look at those posts.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 1, 2011)

> Look here & thank Tod.


TTIF[]


----------



## tigue710 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, pretty much the same, thinking about I think a lot of the American ones were ordered from England... But the ones I have seen had thiner body's then the norm for English codds...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, there is one scarce local Codd embossed "E. L. Billings/Sac City" on face and "Geyser Soda" on the reverse. They have the typical pinched neck and marble stopper. Billings blobs are very common and only bring around $10, but the Codd is very scarce. I sold the last one I dug for $185.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 1, 2011)

No.

 Although reportedly there is one from my state. I have never seen even a shard of it.


----------



## rockbot (Apr 2, 2011)

Hawaii has quite a few. They usually have the "BARNETT & FOSTER MAKERS LONDON'N THE NIAGARA BOTTLE RD65433" embossed around base rim.
 or "PATENT RYLANDS VALVE 4 SOLE MAKER DAN RYLANDS BARNSLEY.


----------



## POLECAT (Jul 22, 2016)

I dug a PA codd bottle in the small town of Athol MA. Funny cause Athol has one codd listing.


----------



## POLECAT (Jul 22, 2016)

it was a ROESHMAN & BROS.

Listed as 51609AA in the Codd bottle PDF


----------



## RCO (Jul 24, 2016)

I've yet to find a codd bottle in any condition , broken or even a shard . there are some from Canada and Ontario I've seen pictures of . there might be british ones around as well to be found


----------

